# Eggplant looking id photo



## chickj0434 (Jun 6, 2016)

Just started my first job being an emt. We had to get our picture taking today. The guy taking it stood very close so my face is all distorted. My face legit looks like an eggplant. Should i ask for a retake or just own the eggplant looking pic for my ems career. Sucks i have ti weat this everyday for the next how many year.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## chickj0434 (Jun 6, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 2854


Savage


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 6, 2016)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> Just started my first job being an emt. We had to get our picture taking today. The guy taking it stood very close so my face is all distorted. My face legit looks like an eggplant. Should i ask for a retake or just own the eggplant looking pic for my ems career. Sucks i have ti weat this everyday for the next how many year.


I wouldn't ask for a new one, the next one might look like a squash.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe you are just in denial and are actually a human thumb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

